

Webkit is the new ie6 (the trap of vendor prefixes) - onderhond
http://www.onderhond.com/blog/work/trap-of-vendor-prefixes-webkit-ie6

======
gerggerg
_it's pointless to blame anyone else but ourselves, the web development
community_

I disagree. To me this is a complete failure of the W3C do do 3 things:

\- Come up with a solid plan for the deprecation of vendor specific tags.

\- Convince browser vendors to follow it.

\- Move fast enough with the CSS spec.

~~~
onderhond
While I don't dispute any of those points, we (as an industry/community)
should have matured enough by now to realize the dangers. "Don't develop for a
specific browser" should be common knowledge and best practice no 1.
Apparently many people still don't get it, and frankly I'm not surprised.
Looking at home we promoted html5 and css3 these past two years, not nearly
enough attention was spent on thinking things true when educating other,
sharing demos that are basically just browser-specific examples.

